# Looking for Nichrome 80 (22/20g)



## VapeSnow (13/3/17)

Hi

Any Vendors have stock Nichrome 80 22 or 20g?


----------



## RiaanRed (13/3/17)

I have some.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (13/3/17)

RiaanRed said:


> I have some....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome! What is the pricing on a spool?


----------



## RiaanRed (13/3/17)

I will check and let you onow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (13/3/17)

RiaanRed said:


> I will check and let you onow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you bro


----------

